# Organic pH up?



## Ataraxia (Jun 30, 2007)

Does anyone use an organic pH up?  When I mix my organic nutes in with my distilled water, it often brings the pH below 5.  I have been using a tad bit of lime dissolved in water to bring it up to around 6.3-6.5, but now I'm being told that this adds too much Ca and Mg to the soil.  Does anybody here know of an organic alternative to the synthetic pH up or down solutions you can buy at hydroponic stores?  I know I could use lemon juice or vinegar for pH down, but I need a pH up.  Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 1, 2007)

Try using Maerl. Maerl is  calcified red seaweed. It can be used as a soil conditioner. It's full of trace minerals. It also raises ph.
Hope this helps


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 14, 2007)

The best way to bring your pH up is to go to wal mart or the pet store and get you an aquarium bubbler and do it that way. 

By bubbling the organic nutrients you increase microbe activity and therefore increase your pH.It normally takes an hour or two of bubbling to get it where you need it. It rises fast for small amounts like a gallon or so and it takes longer the more nutrients you have. 

Bubbling your nutrients are a million times better for your plants than adding any type of additive.Ther is no reason for pH up or down of any type with organics normally unless you bubble them to bring it up or add a little apple cider vinegar or lemon juice to bring it down if needed. However 9/10 times you will have to bubble em as the pH is normally low after mixing as needed.

Not only is bubbling the best thing for your pocketbook, it also increases oxygen levels in the nutrient mix and therefore promotes more vigorous growth.. another upside to not using additives for pH adjustments in organics.


----------



## Gdp_smoke (Aug 10, 2007)

Eart jucie Ph up or down is hella good and the best for organic


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Oct 3, 2007)

after i posted the thread on ph down, i read this 1 on ph down, which contains the info., i need. 4 me, bubbling h2o doesn't sound like the way 2 go. i use about 50 -hi60+ litres of h2o each watering, 2x week. any other quality ideas on ph levels 4 organics, can the ph level(s) ever be 2 hi or low? do u just leave it as is? do u add soil additives 2 compensate 4 the ph? i want to get this as organic + perfected in all areas of growing as possible + i no u guys r the answer to me. tks + keep up the good work


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 22, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> The best way to bring your pH up is to go to wal mart or the pet store and get you an aquarium bubbler and do it that way.
> 
> By bubbling the organic nutrients you increase microbe activity and therefore increase your pH.It normally takes an hour or two of bubbling to get it where you need it. It rises fast for small amounts like a gallon or so and it takes longer the more nutrients you have.
> 
> ...


do you mean adding water to the mix i take it? lil` confused here, don`t worry it happens alot...


----------

